# Residency visa/work permit and working part-time?



## 54248 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi there.

Is it possible to get a residency visa/work permit if you're working part-time?

Are there specific rules to how many hours you must work?

Thanks.


----------



## kimbo (Feb 27, 2009)

worchyld said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Is it possible to get a residency visa/work permit if you're working part-time?
> 
> ...


Hi I would also like to know about this too.


----------

